# Free 87 QSW parts car. Come and get it!



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

LAST CALL!! I wish I could keep it but it's on public right-of-way and I have nowhere else to keep it. I've had it up for sale for a while on the samba but no takers. If I can't give it away within the next few weeks, it's going to the smasher. :facepalm: It has bent valves so is dead in the water. Let me know if you need more info. You can check it out here: 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1049959


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Hope you don't mind, I listed it on my site too. Hopefully it will find a good home!


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## fernandub (May 11, 2010)

id take it in a heartbeat if i was anywhere near you!


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

This car is no longer available. I was finally able to donate it to my local VW shop. Hopefully they can part it out or something. Thanks to all those who expressed interest... Peace


----------

